# Custom soap stamps?



## athallr (Jul 22, 2013)

I would like to find somewhere to get a custom acrylic soap stamp...I'd like one with a bicycle on it and my name. Is there any recommendations on where I could find someone to make this? 
Thanks!
Amy


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 22, 2013)

I have one being made from a place on Etsy. Price was very cheap so a tad worried but their other stamps are nice. Maybe look there?

Found another off Etsy but they needed a black and white kind of graphic and I couldn't get that done without paying to have my logo changed.


----------



## jean1C (Jul 22, 2013)

athallr said:


> I would like to find somewhere to get a custom acrylic soap stamp...I'd like one with a bicycle on it and my name. Is there any recommendations on where I could find someone to make this?
> Thanks!
> Amy


 
Amy, 
I know there are some videos out there about making your own soap stamp. Maybe you would be interested in this. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N02KF_10xbs[/ame]


----------



## sweethavenarts (Jul 22, 2013)

After trying (and failing) to make my own I asked my brother to make me a stamp with his 3-d printer. I LOVE it and he's willing to make them for others. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/156250558/custom-soap-stamp-basic-text?ref=listing-shop-header-2
The image in the shop is my soap stamp. 
It's a little more expensive than most 'custom' stamps-- because it is COMPLETELY custom. 
I need to put in an order with him, I got some more ideas...


----------



## jean1C (Jul 22, 2013)

I LOVE that it is "custom" and I don't think it is too expensive. May order one myself!


----------



## savonierre (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the Etsy shop.


----------

